# Community Participation > Mapping Challenge Archive >  October 2018 Challenge: The Nine Towers of Edemora

## Gidde

Well, it's only the beginning of the framing, but I'm trying a new tactic for celtic knotwork so I wanted to get the steps documented.

This will eventually work several of the photo concepts in (like the towers in the title).


### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Gidde

Ugh, smudged some ink. Nothing like being out of practice  :Frown: 

So, the bands will be colored in acrylic instead of watercolor. We'll see how that turns out.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JsinOwl

You're patience to do those bands is remarkable.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Jason! Thankfully the more you practice the faster it goes. Yesterday was sloooowww going. Today I'm almost done and then I get to start actually mapping (I'll post a new update once it's all inked).

----------


## JsinOwl

What pen/ink do you use? I've got an assortment of Pigma Microns, but that's all I've ever played around with really.

----------


## Gidde

I happened to have it all spread out on my drawing table, so here's a pic. That Liquitex Ink is *awesome* for watercolor work because it doesn't budge (as long as it's dry before you touch it - /facepalm). This is why my lines aren't remotely straight - dip pens and straightedges have disastrous consequences if used together, and my hand wasn't as steady as I'd have liked it to be when I traced my straight pencil lines.

I was looking at some of those pens on Amazon yesterday and drooling. I may pick some up for doodling; there are some times when getting out the nibs and ink is just way too much work.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

I can't believe you're making such a neat border after so long! Looking forward to the paint. And your words have pushed me a step further to buying liquitex inks!

----------


## Gidde

Thanks! And I hope you like the ink as much as I do. On my sister's advice, I got all three primary colors in it as well, because she actually paints with the stuff. Swears by it.

Well it isn't *quite* all inked around the border, but I needed a break, so here is an update.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Straf

Wow. By hand and ink and ... just wow!

----------


## KCRileyGyer

Wow, that's amazing (smudge and all lol).

----------


## Gidde

Thanks to both of you!

Finally, some paint now. Decided to try layering some colors in the sea with a sponge, and omg why haven't I used a sponge before? That was so much easier than trying to do it with a brush.

For some reason my phone isn't picking up the color very well, but I can't scan it while it's wet, so this will have to do.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JsinOwl

That looks phenomenal.  :Surprised:

----------


## Narc

Waow Gidden so nice frame. I can not wait to see more.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Jason & Narc!

Today was a day for pencil, because I wanted to get this properly scanned after the paint dried from yesterday. The colors still don't look quite right (now they're much brighter than they are in real life) but I can fix that in the final.

My goal here is to work in as many of these pictures as possible. So far I have tower (though I took some liberties), island, bridge, river, volcano. Not sure how many more I'll be able to do; I'm trying to figure out a way to make the easternmost tower a lighthouse, but I'm running out of ideas on the rest.

Edit: Not sure why this came in the wrong way in the thumbnail, but it's properly landscape in the actual pic.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## ChickPea

This is looking fantastic, Gidde! I am such a sucker for Celtic artwork so I'm loving your border, and it's an even greater achievement for being hand-drawn. Looking forward to seeing the map develop.  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Chickpea!

----------


## JsinOwl

I was at Walmart today and thought of you...

And those mountains look great. I love the detail.

----------


## Gidde

Cool! I hope you love it as much as I did. Those sponges have sat unused in a drawer of my drawing table for *years* lol.

----------


## Shall Teclex

Beautiful work, Gidde! And thanks for such informative WIP posts, keep them coming...

----------


## MistyBeee

I'm coming late on the party, but this one sounds really promising !

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Shall Teclex & MistyBeee! 

No update from last night; all I got done was more color into the border. Tonight I'm hoping to finish that and actually make some progress on the map itself. I'm starting to get nervous about time; busy week ahead.

----------


## Weery

Great job so far in getting a lot of the features in, feels very natural, too. Nice border as well btw.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Weery!

Today was Calligraphy Day lol ... I'm going to number the towers in the actual map, so that I can do my comfiest style with the geography (not enough time to try new styles on top of the rest). So the only calligraphy left to do is that numbering. Posting before and after so you can see the difference between the awful penciled lettering (didn't trust myself to freehand it yet) and what it looks like done with actual calligraphy pens.

Been going back and forth about the compass rose. I have a neat knotwork rose I've been doodling on during meetings. Finally decided that with such a busy border, simpler would be better for the rose so I committed with ink.

Now the only real dilemma I have left is forests. Should I do the simple blobs I have on the volcano island, or the more full forest I have on the main island, do you think?

----------


## Falconius

Calligraphy and inking are my nemesisii,  It's so hard to keep it clean and crisp and avoid the ink absorbing and spreading in unexpected ways.... or to avoid smearing it accidentally.  Nicely done.  The letter style you used is nice and clean and easy to read, I like it.

----------


## JsinOwl

Yeah, that style is perfect for a fantasy map.

----------


## ChickPea

About the forest, I think either style would work, though my personal preference is for the style you have on the mainland. I just like that kind of forest better, though the other type would work perfectly well too.

----------


## Greg

This is looking real nice Gidde! I wouldn't go near that border with inks myself, or it'd end up as a messy splodge haha!

----------


## Gidde

@ChickPea:  Thanks! I'd been leaning that way myself, so that makes the decision much easier!

@Greg / @JsinOwl: Thanks gentlemen! I'm actually considering posting a tips/tricks with dip pens & ink on how to avoid splotches, etc. Would that be helpful, do you think? There's bunches of stuff about it on the web, but not much of it is specific to mapping.

----------


## JsinOwl

Absolutely I'd be interested. I think I might even have an old dip pen somewhere.

----------


## Straf

This is simply marvellous  :Smile:

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Straf!

New update: Finally some stuff that can be called "map"  :Smile:

----------


## KCRileyGyer

Looking good. I'm enjoying watching the wips.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks KCRileyGyer  :Smile: 

New update: Still picking away at painting knotwork, some more linework done on the main island, transitional stippling done.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## Wingshaw

Wow, that's looking great, Gidde! If you can't get it finished in time for the voting, I hope you carry on afterwards. This is looking so promising right now  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## ChickPea

It's gorgeous!

----------


## JsinOwl

Stippling came out great!

----------


## Samstego

What a wonderfully cluttered and detailed style!  Really excited to see the full island/land mass completed.

----------


## Gidde

@Wingshaw: Thanks! Currently the plan is to definitely finish in time for the challenge lol, but if not yes I'll finish it after.

@ChickPea: Thanks so much!

@JsinOwl: Thanks! I was nervous about it with the paint.

@Samstego: Thanks! Not sure why I love the cluttered look but I can't seem to get away from it lol.


Woot, so much accomplished today. Finished painting the knotwork (finally) and I'm on the home stretch for the linework.

The more I finish, the more I'm considering pulling all the color out and making this black and white.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JsinOwl

Damn, that is coming along great.

----------


## KCRileyGyer

I love how this is coming along.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks! I'm hoping to finish the linework tonight and start the (scary) painting process.

----------


## Gidde

Yay, I may actually finish this thing! Finished the linework and took a first pass at paint. Tomorrow I'll do another pass at paint and call it done.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JsinOwl

Oh that's looking great. What's your color palette?

----------


## Bogie

Looks fantastic Gidde!  Love the mountains!

----------


## Gidde

Thanks Bogie!

Um, my color palette is ... wingin it. I started with these and have just been mixing them as I go.

Edit: Wow, that pic uploaded from tapatalk was obnoxiously huge. Moved to an attachment.

----------


## JsinOwl

They certainly make for a nice, harmonious combination. 

<Googles Serpentine Genuine>




> This Australian green-color serpentine is of a variety called Stichtite. A soft stone used cross-culturally for carving amulets used to ward off harm, our newest PrimaTek has no comparison in any known paint palette. This surprising, semi-transparent paint is a good green that develops granulation with specks of burnt scarlet – a great addition to your landscape and floral palette.


So, your map will ward off harm I guess. A good omen indeed.

----------


## Gidde

Thanks!

And yes, even though green isn't "primary" I always use that one because it's not lying about the awesome granulation.

----------


## JsinOwl

It's tough to mix all your greens and get them to look consistent. Unless of course you mix a giant puddle for the whole painting. Better to have a starting green you like and nudge it around as you see fit I think.

----------


## Gidde

Agreed! Next time I buy paint I want to get a good brown I can do the same with. It's really a pain to mix browns.

----------


## Weery

Love it! The linework is really dynamic and the subtle colours throughout are fantastic Gidde.

----------


## MapMappingMapped

Looks really nice! The island itself is very pleasant to the eye!

----------


## MistyBeee

It looks really great ! The color is a great suprise here, congrats !!  :Smile:

----------


## Samstego

The colours really take it to the next level I think.  Fantastic job.

----------


## aeshnidae

Wow, the color is simply amazing! Beautiful map!

----------


## ChickPea

It's fantastic, Gidde. What a comeback after half a dozen years away from the Guild!  :Very Happy:

----------


## Gidde

Wow, thank you so much for all the kind words everyone!  :Smile: 

Final pass at color here. If I do anything else it'll just be to scan it using an actual scanner instead of a phone pic, but it's not dry enough for that yet, and I may not have time tomorrow.

### Latest WIP ###

----------


## JsinOwl

Bravo sir, uh, madam? sir? Bravo Gidde, there that works.

----------


## Gidde

Lol female, but I still prefer Gidde to madam  :Wink:

----------


## KCRileyGyer

Looks fantastic, Gidde. It’s been great watching the progress.

----------

